# RR Genisis I: Infichi/Battlerek



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

"Entering New Eden Boundaries. Please Leave. Entering New Eden Boundaries. Please Leave. Enter-" BANG! A bullet blows up that annoying warning sign. New Eden, Old Eden, Den, Hal. Every district on this damn ring of land doesn't exist anymore. A boot steps past a red boundary marker and makes it's way into the desert of New Eden. A once, Lush green land. It held many animals and flowers. The people were non-violent, Until Den wanted a piece of the land. 

The planet is called Ex-03002342. Most of it's ex-inhabitants just called it Ex-0. The planet holds one massive ring of land stretching all the way around. It takes up 2/4ths of the entire place. The rest, Well it's all nice blue sea. Some days the sea is more pleasing then the land. War ripped this planet into shreds. anyone who didn't die in the battles left the planet to get away from it all. Course, Soldiers weren't allowed to leave the battle field till it was over. "pfff." A cloud of smoke floats off into the sky. 

"Damn." A pair of brown eyes stare up at the sun. "I wanted to make a ship." The man chuckles, But just barely. Danny Dostin. Ex-Soldier of the Den marine core. 6'2, 200lbs, Shaved head. Still wearing his thick camouflage suit. His pants are torn, his shirt is worn. "But my guns still kickin." The marine lowers a Semi-automatic rifle. "Fukin lizard." BLAM! He fires a bullet and a lizard explodes. "Ain't nothin left to kill but small crap."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2009)

New Eden was a ruin. Then again, everything in this planet was a ruin. After those assholes from Den started everything went to hell. The bloodshed kept escalating, till those pasty-faced asswipes from Hal activated the Imperium Glasser orbiting in space and left half the planet a smoldering wasteland. 

As for me, I am one of the fortunate few survivors of the war. I am a professor from Ex-01, the neighboring planet. The name's Olaff Burg, and I used to be king.

No, seriously I was.

Okay, let me explain then. This sector of the galaxy was once a part of a huge empire named the Imperium. A hundred years ago this sector was cut off from the capital at Terra after a rebellion my grandaddy, an admiral in the fleet, started. It wasn't really that much of a rebellion, since all he did was destroy the warpgate. Course, he thought the sector'd be easy pickings after that, but then again he forgot that most planets had their own planetary militia. 

Everything went to hell after that. Warlords soon arose and the next thing youi know all you see is death and destruction. After granddaddy kicked the bucket his sons divided the sector with the local warlords. All that did was create more wars. My daddy was pretty good, though. Managed to take control of a decent chunk of the sector, till he got shot in the face. After that they made me king, but me, I'm no leader. I'm just a science professor who happens to be good at hitting stuff with chainsaws. I quit the whole king business and went here, to Ex-0. Had a good life here, till of course the wars started again. 

And here I am. Right now I'm walking around New Eden, looking for some lizardhogs that I can fry into bacon. Should've left the planet after the glassing, but damn, tenure is a bitch. Anyway, that's it for today. I'm going to go hunt me some reptilepig now.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2009)

"Soldiers log. Danny Dostin reporting." The marine speaks into a small black device. "Same crap, different spot. New eden still looks like shit." He walks around, Gun over his shoulder. "No signs of human life. Nor alien, Saw a lizard a while back. Blew it to fukin pieces." Danny looks around at the barren land. "Fought this war for nothin." He spits the filter of his ciggertte onto the ground. 

One year ago-

"ARE WE JUST GOING TO LET THOSE BASTARDS HAVE ALL THE PLANTS!?" A man looking remarkably like Danny shouts. His suite however has many more medals on it. "HELL NO!" A group of armed soldiers shout. "THIS WAR WILL BE FOUGHT ON OUR STANDERDS!! LAST MAN STANDING CLAIMS ALL THE LAND!!!" He throws his fist into the air, The men all follow. 

This is the energy of a General. A man who can get his men to follow any ideal he spews out. A man who gives off an aura of confidence beyond that of any other. The man Danny Dostin followed. "LET'S GO MEN!!! GIVE NEW EDEN A NEW ASSHOLE!!!" "RAAAH!!!!!!!" They men cheer and rush out past the general. "HAHAHAHAH!!!" He laughs maniacly. "LET'S SHOW EM THE POWER OF DEN'S DESERT FORCES!!" 

Present-

"Last man standing." Danny looks up at the glowing sun. "Guess that makes me the fukin king of the world." He smirks, every slightly and continues to walk off. "End of log." He puts the black box into his pocket and monitors the area for movement. This place used to be lush, green. Waterfalls, beatufiul mountains. Hal didn't play around when it came to war.

They activated that space cannon of theirs. Blew up nearly half the damn ring. Danny's general was at ground zero, Nothin left of him. Not even a smoking bone or piece of cloth. "Where's a Lizardhog when you need one." He felt a great hunger in his stomach. He hadn't eaten in two days, Just wandered around the desert. He found no food, Just a bunch of ammo clips. Good thing he had the right gun or he'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2009)

Gotcha, piggy! Haha! Olaff slice!

"*RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*"

Ah, lizardhogs. Cutting them up is fun with chainsaws. Separating the innards from the flesh is tough, but you have to do it to get the really tasty parts.

And now, for lunch.

Yesiree, bob, there's nothing like fried lizardhog meat to get you feeling happy about life. Sometimes its not so bad being the only sentient lifeform in a planet. Sure, it gets lonely, but at least I don't have to grade some idiot student who thinks that humans can re-grow limbs. Of course we can't, if we did the cyborg business will die. 

I could use some action right now. And not the kinky kind, I need the violent kind of action. Before I quit the whole king business my daddy made me go to military school. Never really stood out much, except for the time I was given the nickname 'chainsaw prince' after beating my fully equipped coach with a chainsaw.

I love chainsaws.

Okay, lunch over. Man, was that tasty. Right now I guess I'll go hunting for some Lioncobras. This planet has some pretty freaky animals, but I guess you can blame New Eden for that. This place looked nothing like the homeplanet, and since Ex-0 was supposed to be a retirement planet for Imperium officials, it's no wonder they wanted to make the place as earth-ish as possible. No idea why fusing animal dna together is supposed to make this place earth-ish, but what do I know, I'm just an ex-king.

Well, enough talking from me. I need to chainsaw something scary reaaaal bad. 
"*rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2009)

"hmm." Danny was looking through the scope of his rifle. "Soldiers log Danny Dostin." He followed a strange man wielding a chainsaw. "Not the only form of human on the planet." Danny squinted, The man was sitting down eating some hog. "Piece of shit ate my lunch." He continued in his log. "No longer king of the damn planet." Danny raised his gun and stood up. "Target finished lunch. Appears to be heading for more prey."

Danny got a smirk on his face. "A real fight. That's what i'm lookin for." He began walking down a large sand dune. "Twelve clips left. 600 bullets." He clicks a button on the black recorder. "Log over." He comments, raising his gun. "Rilfe's Semi-auto. Ten rounds per fire..." He rubs his chin. "Five shots per clip." He started to slide down the dune. "Now then, Chainsaw vs's Guns.." He grinned. "Let's find out who wins!!"

He fired off his first burst shot, Ten bullets towards the man with a chainsaw, He'll wait till he gets lower on the dune to fire the rest. It's best to keep far in this situation. Gun's aint for short range, And he's not holdin a pistol. "Combat training didn't teach us crap on how to handle a close up chainsaw." He laughed.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy crap!

Damnit, that was close. Bullet timing is pretty easy when you have ex-space king powers. 

Well well, looks like there's another survivor in this destroyed wasteland. I think I'll go slice him. I like being alone in this planet, it's fun. 

Good thing I refueled my chainsaw. I'm going to have fun cutting him up!

Stealth sneak...

Stealth sneak...

Stealth sneak...

Sneaking around this place is easy. My super ex-space king powers, plus the fact that I know this place like the back of my hand, makes it so.

Ah, there he is. He looks like an ex-soldier. He's going to be ex-alive in a few moments.

CHAINSAW POWER ON! 

*RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKIIIIIIIIIIIIII IIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

"A battle cry?" Danny stepped to the side, The crazed man ran past him chainsaw in hand. "You gotta do better then that." He raised his gun. "I was trained to kill and to avoid being killed. I didn't last this damn long just cause i hid my ass in a crater."  He fired off ten shots, the crazed chainsaw man just blocked with his blade of spinningness. The chainsaw deflected the bullets into a few sand dunes.

Basic training didn't exist in Dan. It was live battle training with your comrades. You get shot at, swords swung at your head. This kinda crap is normal for danny. But a chainsaw wielding maniac who runs around announcing his presence like he's Jesus on a comeback tour was not in training. And it sure as hell was not in the soliders guide of "How to deal with Idiots."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

HAHAHA! 

Man this guy's good. Definitely a professional. He lacks fury though, must be from the planetary militia. I tell you, when fighting against giant bulls from Hurn, you always go for the battle roar. Always thought it works with humans too, but looks like I'm wrong. 

YOU'RE GOOD, SOLDIER. BUT FROM THE WAY YOU FIGHT, YOU WOULDN'T LAST IN A SPACE WAR!

This guy's dead. One slash from my saw, and it's over.

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSS


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

"YOU'RE GOOD, SOLDIER. BUT FROM THE WAY YOU FIGHT, YOU WOULDN'T LAST IN A SPACE WAR!" The insane man shouts."LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSS" It's the same move as before.

Danny turns his gun around and slams the butt of it into the mans gut. He's pissed off with this insane mans ramblings. The hell did he know? Danny was forced to undergo crazy training. If his only weapon wasn't a gun he'd show this bastard just how far his country was willing to go to win a fight. Not as far as Hal, those bastards were willing to blow up the damn planet. Den was just willing to slaughter everyone till they had no more competition.


----------

